# Emergency - farmacia open alicante city?



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone know of an emergency chemist open now in alicante city? 

I have googled some but they are too far, I'm sure there has to be one closer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here you go Leanne
Resultados Buscador | COFA


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne,
Is everything OK?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hope you and the little man are ok x


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi thanks for the help! 


Just home after a long day. Callum has tonsillitis and a fever but has got a lot better the last hour or so. The farmacia couldn't give anything, they just sent us to the hospital. It was a bit unexpected so I didn't have his health card on me so it just means that I need to email a copy within a month. Trust this to happen on a Sunday! Lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> Just home after a long day. Callum has tonsillitis and a fever but has got a lot better the last hour or so. The farmacia couldn't give anything, they just sent us to the hospital. It was a bit unexpected so I didn't have his health card on me so it just means that I need to email a copy within a month. Trust this to happen on a Sunday! Lol


From what I remember tosilitis can give a really high fever, but within 20/ 30 mins of giving the antibiotic they seem as right as rain


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you get Neurofen liquid for kids/babies from the farmacia here?

I certainly hope so as we are nearly out and it's the best thing I've seen for a fever.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Apiretal








and 
Dalsy rule here


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The Dalsy is an ibuprofen one right?

Actually, can you get nurofen for adults?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes we got the dalsy and he was flying around again for a couple of hours but went back to normal then but he's asleep now so we will see tomorrow. Medication is so cheap here compared to Ireland I was shocked


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure about medicine for adults as I've yet to get sick but I'm sure there's something as good as over here


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes we got the dalsy and he was flying around again for a couple of hours but went back to normal then but he's asleep now so we will see tomorrow. Medication is so cheap here compared to Ireland I was shocked


Poor thing, hope he's better soon. Just be sure to keep his liquids up - warm orange and blackcurrant were always recommended for tonsilitis, and nice cool ice lollies which I'm sure he'll like too!

Just be careful when you need painkillers for yourself or Callum. Some of them are horse strength in Spain!! Check the strength of the pill and recommneded dosage compared to your usual UK stuff or you'll knock yourself out!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Aww poor little man, hope he feels better very soon! 

Brocher makes a good point about the strength of painkillers here, I always double check the dosage.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh sugar. I was told 4ml every 4 to 6 hours for the dalsy but it was clear it had wore off after just over 3 hours so I gave him a bit more. 

Thanks for the tip! Ill watch out in future!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh sugar. I was told 4ml every 4 to 6 hours for the dalsy but it was clear it had wore off after just over 3 hours so I gave him a bit more.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Ill watch out in future!


But, is he taking antibiotics??


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But, is he taking antibiotics??


No just the dalsy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> No just the dalsy


Well, I'm no doctor, but the only thing I know in "normal" medicine that'll get rid of full blown tonsilitis is an antibiotic, so keep an eye on him!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'm no doctor, but the only thing I know in "normal" medicine that'll get rid of full blown tonsillitis is an antibiotic, so keep an eye on him!


ahhh.... but they don't like to prescribe antibiotics to children for tonsillitis now unless they have a throat swab which proves that it's bacterial - & they don't do a throat swab usually unless it's a recurring problem - in my area anyway

My elder daughter had hers out a couple of months ago. Co-incidentally, my younger daughter had a bout of tonsillitis a few weeks ago - the paediatrician said that if she gets a couple more bouts in quick succession we'll get a throat swab & if it's bacterial just get her straight to the specialist - the last thing we need is HER suffering & missing school as her sister did.

The GP just kept giving my older daughter antibiotics & they weren't working in the end - it was actually her endocrinologist who referred her to the ENT


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe coz he's only 20 months they'd prefer to leave it pass alone. I'm not sure, I didn't realize that. Ill have to let them know if it happens again. He's in a lot better form today. How long does it roughly take to pass or when would he be fit enough for the guarderia again? He's running around as normal today but still coughing, I obviously can't send him with a cough though. Pity it happened now as he's stayin with my mom in Ireland on thurs for a week so the change in temperature might aggravate it again.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Back to your original question:

All Farmacias should display a notice stating which farmacias are on "guardia", i.e. open for emergency needs at weekends. Just go to one, look at the notice and off you go to the one that is on rota to be open. For matters of serious concern, go to the health centre, there will usually be an emergency team on duty (which, here, comprises a doctor, a nurse, a driver and an ambulance and, if it is really urgent, a helicopter pad for med-evac.)


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne

Sorry to hear that Callum is not well

Although everyone here means well with their advice, the only advice you should take is from your doctor.

Hope he is back to normal soon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Leanne
> 
> Sorry to hear that Callum is not well
> 
> ...


Although I agree, I don't think anyone has suggested that Leanne do anything different to what her doctor has said.
Good to hear that doctors are not giving out antibiotics as freely as they were.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for your advice everyone. 


I assume the medical centers aren't open on Sundays? Or am I wrong.. The guardia told us to go to the hospital. I'm wondering now was there a need. 

I picked up the local paper which told me which farmacias are open on Sunday.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone.
> 
> 
> I assume the medical centers aren't open on Sundays? Or am I wrong.. The guardia told us to go to the hospital. I'm wondering now was there a need.
> ...


It may vary by AC but here our health centre (we are in a village of 5000) is manned 24/7 (unless they are on a call. In both Alcalá la Real (pop.21,000) and in Alcaudete (pop. 18,000) and they are 14km and 20 km away respectively, they have two teams for emergencies in their health centre and a hospital attached both open 24/7


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Around here some of the health centers are open 24/7 for urgent care visits but others aren't. I'm willing to bet it's similiar where you are. You should ask at your health center where the closest 24/7 health center is so you don't end up at the hospital again. 

I hope your little one is feeling better soon!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone.
> 
> 
> I assume the medical centers aren't open on Sundays? Or am I wrong.. The guardia told us to go to the hospital. I'm wondering now was there a need.
> ...


Here the farmacia de guardia changes every XXX (I'm not sure how often) but you can pick up a calendar in the chemists that tell you which one's turn it is.
Otherwise you need to go to your nearest chemist's and look on the door which will always tell which is the nearest chemist's that's open.
PS Is chemist's well and truly dead in favour of pharmacy, or are they different things?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here the farmacia de guardia changes every XXX (I'm not sure how often) but you can pick up a calendar in the chemists that tell you which one's turn it is.
> Otherwise you need to go to your nearest chemist's and look on the door which will always tell which is the nearest chemist's that's open.
> PS Is chemist's well and truly dead in favour of pharmacy, or are they different things?


funnily enough I had this very conversation with someone the other day - apparently they will be sent to the 'pharmacy' for medicines, either by the GP or at the hospital

they live in England & will use the word pharmacy usually - but it's Boots the Chemists still - & I think another is Lloyds the Chemists??


aren't they (pharmacy & chemists) the same thing?

doesn't the farmacia de guardia change every 24 hours ?


----------

